
SISYPHUS ON FIRE: THE COMING AGILE DYSTOPIA - donmullen
http://blog.cognitect.com/
======
donmullen
Full link: [http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2015/12/2/sisyphus-on-
fire](http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2015/12/2/sisyphus-on-fire)

